# How to add body to fresh fruit blueberry wine



## coonbottom (Dec 20, 2009)

My fresh fruit blueberry wine needs more body before bottling. Never had this problem before. Any ideas are appreciated. Will adding tannin help?


----------



## rocket man (Dec 20, 2009)

Adding glycerin or banana soup is a good way to add body. I added glycerin and some red grape concentrate to a batch of concord and that helped to add some body.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

Glycerin will do just that but it will add just a little bit of sweetness to it also, not much though. You can get it at a store like CVS or a Brew shop, I personally would get it at a brew shop cause the instructions would be there and there are different grades of it. Looks like Rocketman was a faster typer! By the way, welcome to this forum!


----------



## rocket man (Dec 20, 2009)

I forgot about the sweetness part, but I was looking to add sweetness anyway.


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2009)

coonbottom said:


> My fresh fruit blueberry wine needs more body before bottling. Never had this problem before. Any ideas are appreciated. Will adding tannin help?


AS above is what I do. Did you make a f-pac? That too will add body.


----------



## coonbottom (Dec 20, 2009)

*Thanks for the advice*

Thanks for the advice and welcome. please explain banana soup and f-pac. I don't want it any sweeter.


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is f-pac
How to make a F-PAC = FLAVOR PAC


Add 20-30% of #’s of fruit what was used in the primary (if you used 30# in recipe then you will need 6-9# more for the f-pac) in a large frying pan or pot. Simmer to extract all "flavor" and reduce the water from the fruit. Strain thru a kitchen strainer and add AFTER you rack and after the wine is DRY ( .990) You MUST have added k-meta and Sorbate before adding the f-pac. Once adding the f-pac you can add clearing agent. You will have to rack at least 2+ more times. Then
back sweeten to YOUR taste using simple syrup.

Tom

Home of the
MOON RIVER BREWERY
and
DELANCO VINEYARDS


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

Pretty much anything ou do at this point will add some sort of sweetness, the glycerin will add the least and probably not even noticable.


----------

